# Discovery Kids channel



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have noticed that there are many references to a complete change in the Discovery Kids channel. It is becoming the Hub, or maybe just HUB. It has a different list of programs, and is not affiliated with Discovery Kids at all, or so it seems.

The programming can be seen here:

http://www.hubworld.com/shows


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> It has a different list of programs, and is not affiliated with Discovery Kids at all, or so it seems.


It will still be owned in part by Discovery, but the programming is coming from Hasbro.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

trainman said:


> It will still be owned in part by Discovery, but the programming is coming from Hasbro.


24/7 commercials! yeah!


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

Langree said:


> 24/7 commercials! yeah!


60's Batman! Yeah!

I really miss classic Nick @ Nite/TV Land


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

trainman said:


> It will still be owned in part by Discovery, but the programming is coming from Hasbro.


That's pretty grimm. They aren't satisfied with merely having some SHOWS as marketing for their toys, they now need an entire NETWORK.

I haven't seen Fraggle Rock in a VERY long time.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

How do these transitions usually work? My program guide has no data for this channel past Wednesday.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Which means either nobody told TiVo there was a change coming, or nobody told Tribune.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Hub channel was supposed to start on Sunday, basically Hasbro in collaboration with Discovery networks.

It's why you see a bit from Transformers in the Discovery "Boom-de-ah-dah" ads for the past several months - just a subtle hint of the Hub channel.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

According to the LA times article, they are going to try not to make the channel one giant toy commercial but I would be interested in how long that lasts.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Given the shows they're having and the shows they're planning to show, I fail to see how it can't be a giant toy commercial. After all, they plan on doing some retro stuff (GI Joe/Transformers from the 80s - which were half hour cartoon commercials with some fluffy PSA thrown into the story to give it an itty bit of nutritional value).

I guess they're really saying they won't try to be so blatant, but more subtle in their commercials... Or mix it up a bit with Discovery channel shows so it wouldn't be 100&#37; sugar with no nutritional value whatsoever.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

Additionally, Hasbro has pledged to not advertise during shows it owns/creates, so you'll only see their stuff during the Discovery shows or 60's Batman.


----------

